# Do I need to run ballast in my tires?



## Dix (May 8, 2019)

I recently purchased a Ford 3000 tractor to use mostly for mowing. I do have a long gravel driveway of approximately 400 yards that I will be using a box blade on to keep in in good shape.
The tires of my tractor are filled with ballast and I am thinking it is just not necessary. The only need for ballast that I can think of is if I were to use the box blade rippers and I wonder if even then it would be necessary if I didn't run them too deep. Would like to know what you more experienced tractor owners think.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I would definitely keep the ballast. Helps with stability and traction. I also have a 3000 and swear by it especially when doing loader work. I have ran it without ballast and it's quiet useless unless I have a heavy implement on the 3 point hitch. In the winter I even put chains on for added grip.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum dix. I too would keep the ballast on board. It accounts for quite a bit of weight and added traction.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Keep the ballast......


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Keep it...... The only down fall would be a flat tire, they do make a mess


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Another vote for keeping the tires loaded.
Remember:
A tractor without added ballast can only put about 60% of its rated horsepower to the ground.
And believe me, some day you will want/need that extra 40%.
A ballasted tractor is also a more stable, safer tractor.
I also have a 3000 and have rear wheel weights and front bumper weights for added stability, traction and 3 point lifting capability.


----------



## Dix (May 8, 2019)

Thanks for the imput. One other thing, did these tractors come with inner tubes in the rears?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It should say on your tire if it's tubeless. I've had a few flats on my tubeless tires and now have tubes installed.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I do believe they came with tubes. Mine has and the 3 others in my area have tubes unless the POs changed them to tubeless. As Pogo stated check your tires it is stamped on them


----------



## Dix (May 8, 2019)

Looked and both say (tube type) so I guess they must have tubes. Now I don't have to worry about whatever they used for ballast rusting out my wheels.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

When you check the tire pressure make sure that the valve is at 12 o'clock that way no ballast won't leak out and if some do leak out make Shure you Rinse the rim thoroughly to prevent corrosion.


----------



## mrbigns (May 8, 2019)

Dix said:


> I recently purchased a Ford 3000 tractor to use mostly for mowing. I do have a long gravel driveway of approximately 400 yards that I will be using a box blade on to keep in in good shape.
> The tires of my tractor are filled with ballast and I am thinking it is just not necessary. The only need for ballast that I can think of is if I were to use the box blade rippers and I wonder if even then it would be necessary if I didn't run them too deep. Would like to know what you more experienced tractor owners think.


keep the ballast, I bought a 283 MF that didn't have any and the tractor acted all squrilly until I put some in the rear tire's


----------



## Oldmandone (Jan 30, 2019)

Keep it, never know when it will come in handy. Better to have than not.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Dix said:


> Looked and both say (tube type) so I guess they must have tubes. Now I don't have to worry about whatever they used for ballast rusting out my wheels.


 Cowshit and fertilizer rust out wheels way more than brine ballast.Tubeless tires loaded with ballast made with common salt don't have trouble with rusting wheels. Loaded, tube tires will rust wheels if the tube has even a tiny pinhole. Check the valve stem to find out whether you have tubes or not, you never know who put what.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I had ballast in my tires and then punctured one and decided to replace both tires. The ballast in the old tires was plain water. My tractor is a Ford 3000 with tubes. I was all into ballast but decided to see how it ran without it. Without ballast the tractor is much more responsive and not as sluggish. Traction is hard to tell because the old tires had almost no tread and one had treads facing the wrong way. If you have ballast leave it in. If you buy new tires try it without the ballast. 
Ballast gives more power and traction but digs up turf and dirt and increases fuel consumption. It requires some sort of antifreeze be cause ice in your tire will shred the tires and damage your rims. CaCl is very corrosive. It should not be used in tubeless tires. Beet juice is popular. It is dense and is a great antifreeze and is not toxic to plants and animals. It gums your valve stems, but they can be cleaned. 
If you live in warmer climates you can add bio friendly antifreeze. It is still poisonous but you or your animals have to drink 20 times the amount to be poisoned. You only need enough to form slush instead of ice. In Texas you only need 2 gallons per 40 gallons of water. It will have rust inhibitors if you use it with tubeless tires. That will be my choice if I get around to adding ballast, but for now I am going light and doing fine. 
Do not use methanol. It is very toxic, is flammable and eats rubber. People use it because it is cheap. Don’t be cheap. 
Some idiots add propane because it is pressurized and therefore easy to add to a tire. Who wants to ride on a set of bombs? Anyone know somebody that used propane? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Dix (May 8, 2019)

My neighbor had a 3000 with turf tires. Like me they used it mainly for mowing. Wouldn’t think turf tires would have ballast and it did fine. My only real question would be if it would need the ballast in order to use a box blade on my 400 yard gravel/ dirt driveway.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Dix said:


> My neighbor had a 3000 with turf tires. Like me they used it mainly for mowing. Wouldn’t think turf tires would have ballast and it did fine. My only real question would be if it would need the ballast in order to use a box blade on my 400 yard gravel/ dirt driveway.


Even with ballasted tires, a box blade can fairly easily overcome your tractors ability to pull it, so ballast will absolutely help.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I too had to replace the rears on my 54 NAA. I chose not to ballast at t h e time due to cost. Worst mistake I ever made with a tractor. Spent 10 yrs with constant wheel spin and ridi n g the brake to compensate traction. Was finally able to ballast and it makes a world of different for even the minor jobs. It's embarrassing to go pull somebody out of the ditch and your tires are spinning more than theirs. No more tires without ballast for me, 
makes the world a little easier to deal with.


----------

